# 312 Bh Grill Mod



## IH1206TD (Mar 20, 2012)

Here is a grill modification that I'm real tickled with. I loved the bumper mounted grill bracket, I just wanted to retrofit it to fit my Weber grill. 
So here is what I came up with.








First I semi-permenently mounted the grill bracket to the bumper bracket by drilling a single hole. Using a 1/4" x 1.5" carriage bolt with a self locking wing nut I bolted the two together. I also, ground off the little square keys welded to the top of each rod and removed the hair pins. I drilled horizontal holes in the end of the rods opposite where the vertical holes were drilled from the factory.








Next I ordered a 36" x 14" stainless steel shelf ($43 free shipping) off a website. I then cut 2 pieces of 1/2" conduit tubing 9" long, ground off the galvanize coating and welded them to the bottom of the shelf. 








I also drilled horizontal holes in the conduit for the hairpins. Here the shelf is slide onto the rods with hair pins securing in place.








Now I have an AWESOME grilling area! With room on either side of the grill to set a plate of steaks or brats. I can also slide the grill to one side for a lot of room (may need a longer lp gas line). When the bumper bracket is fully swung around in grilling position, I can still open and close the camper kitchen door with out moving the grill shelf. 








When packing up, I stow the weber grill in the front storage compartment. Pull the two hair pins, remove shelf, slide shelf into an extra lounge chair bag and store under the outside kitchen counter. Sorry the pictures were taken while camper was in the machine shed, it was to close to the wall to swing around the grill.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

IH1206TD said:


> Here is a grill modification that I'm real tickled with. I loved the bumper mounted grill bracket, I just wanted to retrofit it to fit my Weber grill.
> So here is what I came up with.
> View attachment 2592
> 
> ...


Just when I thought I was done! Definitely one I'll have to look into whenever the original grill bites the dust. This opens of my choices on the replacement grill. I've been seeing ones I like, just wanted to keep the hanging/swinging feature.


----------



## IH1206TD (Mar 20, 2012)

Laydback - If your thinking about a grill, I'll put a plug in for the little Weber you see in my pics. I enjoy grilling and eating food prepared on it better than our large grill at home. The Weber is a heavy built cast grill, so I don't have to worry about wind gusts blowing it off the shelf. It also easily retrofits into the camper LP system. I removed the threaded quick-attach coupler nipple from the factory grill, then removed the Weber grill regulator and screwed in the threaded quick attach coupler nipple. Hooked up LP line and your ready to grill.


----------



## iflawdya (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow thats nice.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Thats a good idea. I've been kicking around mounting my Coleman Roadtrip grill on the RVQ mount of my 312. This looks like a good way to do it....nice job.


----------

